# BLASC Update



## Celebra (7. März 2005)

Seit ein paar Tagen bekomme ich die Meldung, dass eine neue Version von BLASC bereit steht. 
Ich hab das auch mittlerweile mehrfach runtewrgeladen und installiert, aber irgendwie kommt die meldung immer noch. 

Kann ich das  irgendwie abstellen?


----------



## B3N (7. März 2005)

Cache im Internetexplorer löschen und ganz wichtig, FAQ lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celebra (7. März 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn ich den IE garnicht benutze?

Ich nutze Netscape... ^^ und bin ( ich gestehe ) FAQ lese faul ^^


----------



## B3N (7. März 2005)

Celebra schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und wenn ich den IE garnicht benutze?
> ...




Auch wenn du den Netscape benutzt, musst du trotzdem den IE Cache leeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celebra (8. März 2005)

So, habs gemacht, alle Dateien entfernt und trotzdem will er bei jedem Start ein Update fahren....

Habs gesgtern sogar nach einem totalabsturz neu installieren müssen und trotzdem will er updaten!!


----------



## B3N (8. März 2005)

Celebra schrieb:
			
		

> So, habs gemacht, alle Dateien entfernt und trotzdem will er bei jedem Start ein Update fahren....
> 
> Habs gesgtern sogar nach einem totalabsturz neu installieren müssen und trotzdem will er updaten!!
> [post="82616"][/post]​




Überprüfe nochmal ob du auch wirklich die aktuellste Version installiert hast und schau wenn er das autoupdate machen möchte, welche Version er läd.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (8. März 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Überprüfe nochmal ob du auch wirklich die aktuellste Version installiert hast und schau wenn er das autoupdate machen möchte, welche Version er läd.
> [post="82626"][/post]​



also update vom 4er auf 5er ging bei mir auch nicht und beim 4er auf ne aktuellere hatte auch probleme - und zwar wurde immer die selbe version runtergeladen. ich hab blasc einfach gelöscht und neu von der Seite runtergeladen, so gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celebra (8. März 2005)

K dann teste ich letzteres mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dankö


----------

